# COMPATIBILITÉ HiSuite (sur Huawei) et Mac



## MacMinh (9 Août 2014)

Salut, 
J'ai acheté un nouveau smart cel de marque HUAWEI et qui fonctionne sur Android  
Le problème  est que je ne parviens pas à télécharger mes fichiers sur mon MacBook Pro car l'application n'est pas faite pour mac  En 2014, y a des appli cellulaires qui fonctionnent que sur PC :hein:  L'appli en question : HiSuite. 
Est ce que qq'un aurait une info clé, un truc pour pouvoir dépasser ce problème svp?!
Je vous en serai très reconnaissant! 
MM


----------



## edd72 (9 Août 2014)

A mon avis tu t'en fous de HiSuite (truc propriétaire qui va être plus la galère qu'autre chose), utilises les outils Google et les outils tiers non liés à un fabricant.

Pour le transfert de fichiers: https://www.android.com/filetransfer/


----------



## MacMinh (11 Août 2014)

Excellent Merci edd72, ça fonctionne à merveille!


----------



## AlexTaylor (16 Juin 2017)

En alternative, vous pouvez utiliser SyncMate pour synchroniser les données entre Huawei et Mac. La version gratuite est disponible afin que vous puissiez vérifier si cela correspond à vos besoins.


----------



## reqis (16 Octobre 2018)

Honnêtement, sa https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/hisuite/id1232508288?mt=12 sur huawei est vraiment affreuse. J'ai essayé d'allumer mon téléphone nova lite plusieurs fois, mais cela n'a pas fonctionné ...

*Note de la modération :* suppression du lien commercial par le vrai lien de l'utilitaire.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2018)

@reqis
Il avait la solution qui est en réponse #2 qu'il confirme dans la réponse suivante.


----------

